# Kidney problems or just not drinking enough



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Had the dogs to the vet today. Boone for a check up on his heart and blood work for mainly for his liver and Woof for a check up about an issue he's been having. Anyways I got talked into getting bloodwork for Woof as well so that they could have a basis to compare to a blood test they'd like to take when he has one of his moments. I was more worried about Boone's but Boone is perfect health, no more liver problems and his heart is all clear. But he had very high levels on a couple of things that the vet said could either indicate a kidney issue or that he just wasn't drinking enough water they want to retest in three months. She wasn't positive about the kidney issues because there were some levels that should have been high that weren't that would normally indicate that. This is going to be a long three months...

How does someone get a dog to drink more? He alread has several water bowls and gets water added to his kibble plus the moisture from the raw.

Pictures of his test results. His UREA and Cl were both high.
http://i41.tinypic.com/11l5yyr.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/66xgl0.jpg


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, looking at that, I don't think those levels are super high at all. They are only just over the recommended amounts. Was the blood taken in the morning, because Boone would naturally be dehydrated having not drunk much during the night.
Did they suggest a urinalysis to see how concentrated the urine is? Maybe that should be considered.
I know with Mol's first blood test a year or so ago, a couple of her values were out, so I worried that she was dying of liver disease for a long time (although she acted and appeared perfectly healthy), but when I got another complete test done 6 months later, everything was absolutely perfect. So, don't worry too much, you'll get old before your time.
On another note, what I discovered to get Windy the cat to drink more was to give her chicken/cornish hen blood diluted in water. She'll drink and drink if I do that, but won't drink much plain water otherwise.
I'm hoping Danemama or one of the other vet techs will read this and give you their expert advice.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

It was 1:30pm. He'd been drinking throughout the day (I stepped in enough splatter lol). I'm hoping he's just not drinking enough. The possibility of him having seizures, pancreatitis or gastro problems is already on the table for a seperate issue. Where would you get blood from? They don't eat raw full time and when they do its not all that bloody... usually turkey necks or chicken backs


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i would absolutely not worry about those test results. They look fantastic to me. I bet a vet tech will tell you the same thing soon.

Everything looks perfect except two values which are barely, barely above "normal." I would love for my dogs to have those results!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Dane Mama would be the one to know for 100% but I would not get worried by those numbers. At the same time if you want your pups to drink more maybe add some fluid to his meal or even offer some good homemade broth serveral times per day but I don't personally see anything to worry about.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I will echo the others with not much that makes me worry about these results. I would have a urine sample checked just to see how concentrated the urine is. That will give a better indication of how the kidneys are functioning :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, the blood. I pour it off the cornish hens and whole chicken's I buy and put it in the fridge for Windy. Then I water it down for her, it really helps getting her to drink more. I've nagged my friends to give me their (chicken) blood too, so I try to have a supply on hand all the time.
But, Boone is a LOT bigger than my little 8lb cat. What Liz said about adding broth to his water makes a lot of sense.
I sure hope our little Boone is ok.


----------



## Melvillev (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these treatment,It very helpful for my tony.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Had the dogs to the vet today. Boone for a check up on his heart and blood work for mainly for his liver and Woof for a check up about an issue he's been having. Anyways I got talked into getting bloodwork for Woof as well so that they could have a basis to compare to a blood test they'd like to take when he has one of his moments. I was more worried about Boone's but Boone is perfect health, no more liver problems and his heart is all clear. But he had very high levels on a couple of things that the vet said could either indicate a kidney issue or that he just wasn't drinking enough water they want to retest in three months. She wasn't positive about the kidney issues because there were some levels that should have been high that weren't that would normally indicate that. This is going to be a long three months...
> 
> How does someone get a dog to drink more? He alread has several water bowls and gets water added to his kibble plus the moisture from the raw.
> 
> ...


i know i sound like a broken record...but i make chicken broth or beef broth and now i shall make liver broth...

when i think my dogs aren't drinking enough, i just defrost and add to their food.

i don't remember who it was who suggested this, but you can make ice cube trays out of blood from meat and broth and give them to your dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> It was 1:30pm. He'd been drinking throughout the day (I stepped in enough splatter lol). I'm hoping he's just not drinking enough. The possibility of him having seizures, pancreatitis or gastro problems is already on the table for a seperate issue. Where would you get blood from? They don't eat raw full time and when they do its not all that bloody... usually turkey necks or chicken backs


given there is another issue, is it possibly connected?

and you can buy edible blood at many oriental grocers.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry its Woof not Boone with the "bad" results. Boone is usually the one with issues, just when Boone gets an all clear Woof starts up. Seesh.

Vet doesn't think this is related to Woof's other issue. The thing I brought him in for in the first place is he seems to get these pains every now and then, no pattern to them that I can see. He starts crying, arches his back, tail curls way over his back, stomach goes tight and he'll go around the house biting things, be it a table leg, or a body part and starts aggressivly chewing like he's taking out the frustrations of the pain. He doesn't seem to be aware that he's chewing on a foot or leg, just grabs whatever is in range. These "moments" usually last a few minutes and then he's back to normal. When he has one he'll usually have a few during that day and then not have a thing for weeks or months. I was concerned about it but when I brought it up in the past a vat told me that they would have to see it happening. The vet on Friday wanted to take blood to have a basis to compare to blood drawn on a day that he's having one of those moments to see if it might give a clue but instead we found something seperate. She thinks off hand that these moments could be seizures, gastro problems or even pancreatitis. But no way to say for sure at this point.

She didn't want to do a urine test at this point as things weren't to a level that she thought fit to do it. But to try and get him to drink more, retest in 3 months and then if things were worse she'd do a urine test.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooops, sorry. Not that it's any better knowing it's Woof. You know, it does sound a bit like it could be a seizure of some sort, especially the bit where you said he's unaware of whats going on. 
I do hope they find something that is treatable, rather than continue on worrying about what could happen.
Also, re is right, at a little Asian shop about 40 minutes away, I did see a container of pig blood. I would have bought it but I know Windy the cat's not a fan of it. Now, if they'd had chicken or cornish hen blood, I'd have been in like Flynn.
I hope Woof's ok, I hate to see one of our dogs not feeling right.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Well its relief that you guys think its nothing. The vet made it out that it was a big possibility that he could have a health problem. For all we know that could be normal numbers for Woof. Guess we'll see in a few months, until then I'll be trying the blood in the water and continuing to add water to his dry food.


----------

